# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  GoldFishka

## zencasino5

GoldFishka (ГолдФишка) – лицензионное азартное заведение, которое помимо осуществления игры на реальные денежные средства, жертвует часть от проигрышей игроков в благотворительные фонды. Казино сотрудничает с компанией Microgaming Systems, поэтому основу его игровой коллекции составляют автоматы данного провайдера. Также на сайте присутствует розыгрыш прогрессивного джекпота. Пользователи найдут здесь все необходимое для приятной и успешной игры. Ссылка на азартный клуб GoldFishka: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Чем может привлечь игрока данное заведение? Например, прекрасной бонусной программой, среди которой можно встретить и приветственный бонус, который дает новому игроку бесплатные вращения, а также удвоение первого депозита. Что нужно для того, чтобы получить данный подарок? Все просто! Достаточно пройти скоротечную регистрацию учетной записи на официальном сайте казино GoldFishka. Делается это как с помощью электронной почты, так и с помощью социальных сетей.
Также стоит отметить, что в данном заведении можно пребывать как с персонального компьютера, так и с любого другого портативного устройства, при этом все игры остаются в прекрасном качестве и расходуют минимум интернет трафика.

----------

